# Are you a keeper or a giver



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I am apparently a giver every single thing I have knit since learning last year has gone home with someone .Ive just gave my neighbour the baby items I knit and my niece has taken my knitted christmas wreath .The only item I have still got is my christmas afghan the one that's my avatar and I think I'm going to give that to my friend .So all you people do you knit to give away or do you knit for yourself


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Most of the things I knit are gifts, but I do force myself to take time to make something for myself once in awhile.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Everything I knit is either for family or donation. I don't have one thing for myself, yet. I do have some yarn that was a gift from my son that I intend to someday make a scarf for myself. I've had it for 2 years now. Forgot to say, I've been knitting for 45 years.


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

I almost always knit to give away. I have several scarves and one hat. (Makes you feel good to give to the needy or someone who appreciates it.)


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I sell most of my stuff. I crochet for people


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JillF said:


> Everything I knit is either for family or donation. I don't have one thing for myself, yet. I do have some yarn that was a gift from my son that I intend to someday make a scarf for myself. I've had it for 2 years now.


I think that will be me I have 3 projects on the go and none are for me


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm a giver. That is why the violet sweater made for myself was the first made just for me in 30 years.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am apparently a giver every single thing I have knit since learning last year has gone home with someone .Ive just gave my neighbour the baby items I knit and my niece has taken my knitted christmas wreath .The only item I have still got is my christmas afghan the one that's my avatar and I think I'm going to give that to my friend .So all you people do you knit to give away or do you knit for yourself


Why would you give your beautiful afghan away? You should keep as great momento of your beginning adventure into knitting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pavasa said:


> Why would you give your beautiful afghan away? You should keep as great momento of your beginning adventure into knitting.


I never thought of that maybe you are right .it was one of the first items I knit


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

I do make a few things for myself, but about 75+% of what I make is donated or given away. Most of my samples from my designs are donated to those in need through a local charity group. The first cold snap of the year sees me on their doorstep with a pile of hats, scarves, and mitts.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm definitely a giver. I haven't knitted anything for myself since 1989, it was a white sweater with black and red Tyrolean pattern along the chest, I did my daughter who was 14 months an identical one.
If I see a pattern and or yarn I like I just buy it, if it's not for anyone in particular I sell the item, then start over again.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Both. I have knit a lot of hats for chemo patients and nursing homes, gifts for friends and neighbors. But, I enjoy knitting things for myself as well. I never knit something for others unless they have asked me to.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I knitted a top and a shawl for myself this year. That's the first I've knitted for myself in about 3 years - I intend to do more for myself next year....we'll see :roll:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

The majority of what I make is for ME. I do give some things away as gifts but most people just don't appreciate the time, effort, and expense that goes into it. Homemade means cheap to them. After all, all yarn only costs $1 a skein and my time and skills are worth nothing! So yea, I keep it all, with the exception of baby hats for charity.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I generally knit about three things for others and then one for myself. Having 23 children, g-children, and gg-children I just can't limit myself to others fairly and ever knit for myself. But there are plenty of patterns and yarn in my stash for me when ever I get around to it! Right now I am getting ready to mail two sets of mittens to one g-daughter, two hats to gg-daughters, and one sweater and hat to another g-daughter for her new baby. I am knitting a fancy vest for a daughter and just finished a short-sleeved cardigan for myself for next summer. So it just varies according to what catches my fancy next or a special need (new baby!!).


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't think most of my knitting "good" enough to give away -I have given small things (scarves, dishcloths, etc.) as gifts. I have about 3 or 4 WIPs right now- supposedly for Xmas gifts. Will I make it in time??? And will they be "good" enough to give? :?


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

I donate almost all of my projects; have made a few things for my DH (to keep him from raiding my donation projects) and am working on a shawl for my sister's Christmas present. The only thing I ever made for myself was a pair of socks, which turned out too big for me--they're now in my DH's sock drawer!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been volunteering & donating since my first Halloween at 5 years old - carrying a UNICEF collection cup. No candy for me! I wanted to help feed children in China who were starving. 
Segue - 60 years later...I've just finished 174 hours of charity knitting for our fall craft sale. All fun stuff: baby buntings, ruffle scarves, tiny baby mitts, bead crochet necklaces & bracelets, "what's It's" sets, sets of baby sweaters with diaper cover pants and caps, tiny fluffy teddy bears, and some 3" rustic elves for Christmas decorating. Next I'll finish a scarf for DH's birthday in Nov, 3 ruffle scarves for friends, and a bead crochet bracelet for a friend. I think sometime in mid December I'll finish a sweater I started in early summer - for me. I guess that makes me a giver, but honestly - I enjoy doing it so much that it really feels like I get more than I give?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I generally knit about three things for others and then one for myself. Having 23 children, g-children, and gg-children I just can't limit myself to others fairly and ever knit for myself. But there are plenty of patterns and yarn in my stash for me when ever I get around to it! Right now I am getting ready to mail two sets of mittens to one g-daughter, two hats to gg-daughters, and one sweater and hat to another g-daughter for her new baby. I am knitting a fancy vest for a daughter and just finished a short-sleeved cardigan for myself for next summer. So it just varies according to what catches my fancy next or a special need (new baby!!).


Your post shocked me I thought it said you had 23 children !!! Then it dawned on me you meant and grandchildren


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am apparently a giver every single thing I have knit since learning last year has gone home with someone .Ive just gave my neighbour the baby items I knit and my niece has taken my knitted christmas wreath .The only item I have still got is my christmas afghan the one that's my avatar and I think I'm going to give that to my friend .So all you people do you knit to give away or do you knit for yourself


I am at the most part a giver. I one time made a sweater for myself and kept it for about a couple of months and then wound up giving it away.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I am a giver. I have one shawlette that I kept, mainly because it was my first knitting project and had mistakes.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I am both :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I've been volunteering & donating since my first Halloween at 5 years old - carrying a UNICEF collection cup. No candy for me! I wanted to help feed children in China who were starving.
> Segue - 60 years later...I've just finished 174 hours of charity knitting for our fall craft sale. All fun stuff: baby buntings, ruffle scarves, tiny baby mitts, bead crochet necklaces & bracelets, "what's It's" sets, sets of baby sweaters with diaper cover pants and caps, tiny fluffy teddy bears, and some 3" rustic elves for Christmas decorating. Next I'll finish a scarf for DH's birthday in Nov, 3 ruffle scarves for friends, and a bead crochet bracelet for a friend. I think sometime in mid December I'll finish a sweater I started in early summer - for me. I guess that makes me a giver, but honestly - I enjoy doing it so much that it really feels like I get more than I give?


Wow you have been busy it's amazing how much KPers give to charity


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I knit some for craft shows but mostly I give it away!! It is the yarn and the act of knitting that is most enjoyable!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm more of a giver. The only item I have that I have knitted or crocheted is the first shawlette I knit - and it was supposed to go to someone else, but it just wasn't good enough, so I kept it and made her another one. I've vowed that next year I will knit more things for me and wear them.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I knit almost exclusively for charity.


----------



## grandmapaws (Apr 13, 2014)

I have one project just for me, and I'm 74 years old, first time I'm making something for myself and I've been knitting since I was around 10 years old, but intermittently... I will share my sweater when I finish it. I am 3/4 there! Mostly I knit and stash, hoping that I can have a fund raiser with my stuff, for my granddaughter's charter school. I haven't been contacted yet, but the offer has been communicated. I've been knitting for a year, small things fingerless mitts, scarves, slippers, booties, hats and baby dresses, the largest project is a baby blanket I just finished. I have two flip top crates filled with items. Someday! I think if I don't do it this year for Christmas, I will start doing a few bigger things for next year. Gail


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

Definitely a keeper! I liked it well enough to knit it, it stays with me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Most definitely a giver! Where would I keep it all?!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Most definitely a giver! Where would I keep it all?!


Exactly! :thumbup:


----------



## jnshaff (Sep 23, 2012)

I keep some and give some. 
I like to use luxury yarn to knit things for myself! I figure that I deserve the treat of using extra nice yarn and I'm afraid someone else would machine wash and dry it. My one and only daughter gets whatever she wants too!
But, I knit gifts for my extended family and my friends, and I have started a prayer shawl ministry at my church so I knit a lot to give also.
I try to keep a good balance. I just like to knit and who gets it when I'm done is up in the air sometimes.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Mostly, I give it away. Even some of the things I had planned to keep just go out the door, if someone is in need.I just recently started selling some of my boot toppers and I have enjoyed the process.I hope to sell some of my patterns soon.It keeps me busy.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Most of the things I knit are for charity or family. But I am starting a lace scarf for me. &#128522;


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I knit for myself and my grandson so I both keep and give.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Mostly I give away. I love sharing and it keeps my house a little neater not having all the aghans, pillows, toys and whatever all over. And the best part is I get to keep knitting.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

"I keep some and give some. . . .

I try to keep a good balance. I just like to knit and who gets it when I'm done is up in the air sometimes."

This is me, too. I like knitting baby stuff, but our family doesn't have many of those. And I'm a large enough size that projects for me become long-term projects. So it's good to be able to share things wherever they seem to "fit" best.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

cah said:


> The majority of what I make is for ME. I do give some things away as gifts but most people just don't appreciate the time, effort, and expense that goes into it. Homemade means cheap to them. After all, all yarn only costs $1 a skein and my time and skills are worth nothing! So yea, I keep it all, with the exception of baby hats for charity.


I know I am a giver, but when it comes to my knitting, most of it is for me. My family receives purchased gifts as a rule. I've given a few knitted items as gifts and knit for charity twice a year, but nobody can appreciate my time and work like I do. I also volunteer my time. My BFF (who's also a knitter) and I love to give each other yarn and other knitty things as gifts to each other.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

I am definately a giver. Sometimes I can be wearing a cowl or scarf and someone loves it, I just take it off and give it away. It makes both of us happy!


----------



## Scotlyn (Sep 11, 2011)

I tend to be a giver. Most of everything I knit goes as gifts to someone. A couple of years ago I knitted over 60 frilly scarfs and managed to keep one for myself. Now I am knitting some for a lady who wants to give them as Christmas gifts. These ones I am being paid for, but usually I give everything away. I enjoy knitting a lot and always have something on the needles.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I haven't made much lately with my knitting so limited. Been working on a baby sweater on and off for about 3 months and not even half way with it 

I made myself several hooded sweaters and cardigans years ago.
I use to also donate a lot of baby set to the local hospital, but haven't donated anything is some time, since I can't seem to complete much. Very frustrating, since I do miss my knitting.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

both


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

Iknit mainly for family and friends. Babies and Toddlers.Baby gifts. I cant remember when I last bought a baby gift.
My partner has 11 grandchildren and I have 1. Plus numerous friends and family.
I havent knitted for myself for a long time as was disappointed when I did.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I knit for myself or other family members even though that is not often.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I don't have anything that I have knitted for myself, everything has been a gift.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Both. I enjoy wearing things I have knitted so make quite a few things for myself but also make socks, felted purses and other accessories for friends and family. Have sold felted purses in the past but not much lately.


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

Iv never made anything for myself


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Most of what I knit goes to charity. Once in a while, I knit a shawl for myself.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Most of the items I make end up being given away, I try to sell some to get some yarn money but apart from that I give away to charities as I have no family to knit for.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

So far most of what I have knit has been for me. Lately, as people are seeing some of the things I've made for others, I'm getting requests from family. Some I will honor, where I know they'll be appreciated.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit all my Christmas presents last year and there were five scarves, and a shawlette, all given as presents. Not much time for me knits.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Gifts and always giving things away.


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I never thought of that maybe you are right .it was one of the first items I knit


I agree. That is far too stunning to give away. I'd sooner teach my friend to knit one like it than give mine away, especially if that's an early product of your knitting adventures. I've been knitting for about nine years, and I'm intimidated by something so intricate. Keep it!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm a giver. Give things away,if someone says they like it,I will give it to them right there.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I used to give everything away, but now I knit for me. Every once in a while I do give something away on a whim. If someone admires something I've made (like a scarf or shawl), I may take it off and give it to them. Otherwise, it's for me.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

A giver. All my knits go to family and charity.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I only knit for my family . 
No I do not give it way ...except to very dear friends .


----------



## bizzielizzieuk (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm usually a giver, I love knitting baby items for pregnant friends and I will be commencing knitting for my 1st grandchild who is due in late-May 2015, after Christmas. I knit for charity. My latest project is knitted and crocheted poppies, I intend to complete 100, to commemorate the centenary of WW1. I have already have raised £10, and I am requesting a minimum donation of 50p and the money will be divided between The British Legion and Help-for-Heroes. I have previously knitted 'blood-drops' that have 'yarn-bombed' a tree at the hospital I work for, to raise awareness for blood donation. The 2D drops were stitched together to make blankets for our local animal rescue and the 3D drops were given to patients with Dementia as a comfort item. I knit fish+chip jumpers for newborns in Malawi, and one of our Ortho Surgeos takes them out twice-yearly in a newborn pack that we include matching hats and boots, a small knitted toy and toiletries for Mum & Baby. I have crocheted scarves for all the family for Christmas. I have only retained one scarf for myself which is my definite favourite and people at work have been requesting orders.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Most of the things I knit are gifts, but I do force myself to take time to make something for myself once in awhile.


Me too.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I give most of my knitting away. My mother only started knitting for herself long after she'd retired, and she still mostly knit for others even then. So, I think I got it from her. I sometimes have fantasies about knitting up a batch of various items and trying to sell them at a craft fair, but whenever I get a batch of anything made, I give it to a charity. I'm just finishing up a dozen bears for a domestic violence shelter. On # 12. When I finish, I'll post a picture.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

I'm mostly a giver. Only now and then I manage to keep something for myself.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Most of my knitting is given away-either to charity or to someone who admires something. I do have afghans and shawls which I use but often the shawl comes off my shoulder and onto another.
If I tried to keep all my projects I would need a large storage unit somewhere or I would soon be classified as a 'HOARDER' by my friends and family. 

:roll: :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am going to sound really selfish here, but I make all my own clothing, both knit and sewn. My house is also full of both wall hangings and afghans. I used to make all of my girls clothing when growing up, so they don`t want it now.
I do knit for grandchildren and now great grandbabies. I make both indoor sweaters and my coat sweaters. Everything is used that I make.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I am apparently a giver every single thing I have knit since learning last year has gone home with someone .Ive just gave my neighbour the baby items I knit and my niece has taken my knitted christmas wreath .The only item I have still got is my christmas afghan the one that's my avatar and I think I'm going to give that to my friend .So all you people do you knit to give away or do you knit for yourself


You made that throw in your avatar and you've only been knitting for a year? Wow! That is truly awesome. How can you bear to give it away? That said I knit mainly for others but generally for kids.


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

my principal reason for knitting is for therapy .. but ending up knee deep in items completed, I now knit for charity .. a lot of homeless need warmth and good warm clothing for the winter season so that is the bulk of my projects .. however, on occasion, when i see something I know I will like, I will work on it on spare moments, for my own joy.

G


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

Whew!! I thought I was the only one who knitted mostly for myself. Too much work involved to be taken lightly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> Most of the things I knit are gifts, but I do force myself to take time to make something for myself once in awhile.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I mostly knit for charities and some gifts This year I did boot toppers and fingerless gloves and a shrug and a hat for myself( have not used any of them yet ( not cold enough) but I have knitted tons ( I do not exaggerate) for charity)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

BeverleyBee said:


> Most of the things I knit are for charity or family. But I am starting a lace scarf for me. 😊


Hope to see the lace scarf when completed


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Definitely a giver. Last time I knitted myself something was about 1979, which was a few jumpers. My "to knit for....." list just keeps getting longer. I even have my hubby's workmates requesting things now. My great-niece and great-nephew have numerous requests, and of course, they all need them urgently. I have a couple of patterns picked out for myself, but not sure when I'll get to them. Such is life.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Engprof said:


> I agree. That is far too stunning to give away. I'd sooner teach my friend to knit one like it than give mine away, especially if that's an early product of your knitting adventures. I've been knitting for about nine years, and I'm intimidated by something so intricate. Keep it!


The afghan is actually an easy pattern .Its knit in strips


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

ompuff said:


> Most of my knitting is given away-either to charity or to someone who admires something. I do have afghans and shawls which I use but often the shawl comes off my shoulder and onto another.
> If I tried to keep all my projects I would need a large storage unit somewhere or I would soon be classified as a 'HOARDER' by my friends and family.
> 
> :roll: :roll: :thumbup:


I thought all crafters were hoarders . Yarn buttons knitting needles crochet hooks etc etc etc


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I do both, I make things for myself and also for other family members. If I know someone having a baby I will knit them something.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

I knit & crochet mainly to keep my arthritis at bay & as I can get top quality wool for less than $30 kg I make heaps of items: Some I give away as gifts; some I do as family/friend requests; some I donate; the majority I sell (so I've got cash for more stash) & lastly I do make some items for myself - usually household items as I don't wear sweaters, hats, gloves or scarves!


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Well my wife used to tell all her friends and family that I was a keeper. As for knitting I'm a 99% giver. Only thing I have kept is a scarf I made recently for the coming cold weather.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am apparently a giver every single thing I have knit since learning last year has gone home with someone .Ive just gave my neighbour the baby items I knit and my niece has taken my knitted christmas wreath .The only item I have still got is my christmas afghan the one that's my avatar and I think I'm going to give that to my friend .So all you people do you knit to give away or do you knit for yourself


Most of what I make is for myself or my immediate family (husband, pets, son, daughter-in-law, grandkids) but I do make gifts for friends - usually things like shower gifts, house-warming gifts, baby gifts.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought all crafters were hoarders . Yarn buttons knitting needles crochet hooks etc etc etc


SSSHHHHHH----that's my secret.   :lol:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm a bit like you, I give a lot away. Even things that I start for me. Sometimes I finish things for someone even though I started it for me, other times I finish it for me and then give it to someone who needs a little cheering up. I also do charity knitting. Doesn't matter, I love knitting. And I have lots more yarn...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Your post shocked me I thought it said you had 23 children !!! Then it dawned on me you meant and grandchildren


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I'm a bit like you, I give a lot away. Even things that I start for me. Sometimes I finish things for someone even though I started it for me, other times I finish it for me and then give it to someone who needs a little cheering up. Doesn't matter, I love knitting. And I have lots more yarn...


  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I seldom make anything for myself. Mainly knit for family,friends and charity.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

JillF said:


> Everything I knit is either for family or donation. I don't have one thing for myself, yet. I do have some yarn that was a gift from my son that I intend to someday make a scarf for myself. I've had it for 2 years now. Forgot to say, I've been knitting for 45 years.


 :-D hello sister, :thumbup:


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

I made my gown of the pineapple pattern in 1975 for my brothers wedding. Then made my daughters dresses out of the pattern in the sleeves, last thing I made for myself. Most things go to the hospital. Lynn


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

Often times we "give" gifts because people guilt us into giving the item to them. If The Lord is not prompting me ahead of time then I don't give the item away. Who knows down the road someone will want the item I and I can then give it away with a happy heart not because someone puts me into guilting it away.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Lettuceknit said:


> Often times we "give" gifts because people guilt us into giving the item to them. If The Lord is not prompting me ahead of time then I don't give the item away. Who knows down the road someone will want the item I and I can then give it away with a happy heart not because someone puts me into guilting it away.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Always for Charity ....


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I give away almost everything I make. It's always been that way for me.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I do both.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

I knit for myself, my children, grandchildren and husband, new babies and for charity. I've always worn sweaters a lot, and enjoy knitting sweaters for me in hard-wash yarns. I wear the sweaters I've made for me - much more than those made for family are worn. While knitting for others and charity is wonderful, don't forget youself. You deserve it.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Most of the things that I knit go to those that I think will get pleasure from them. I have kept some things for my self like the four season mini wreaths that are a decoration in our front foyer...


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

cah said:


> The majority of what I make is for ME. I do give some things away as gifts but most people just don't appreciate the time, effort, and expense that goes into it. Homemade means cheap to them. After all, all yarn only costs $1 a skein and my time and skills are worth nothing! So yea, I keep it all, with the exception of baby hats for charity.


I knit for me ! If my granddaughters ask for something special I knit it, if their friends see it and want one , I will knit it as a gift... I knit for fun and do not want it to be a 'job'

Mostly I knit socks and shawls but lately I've knit several lacy slouchy hats.. The girls really like them.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knittynana (May 26, 2013)

I am a giver. The one and only sweater I made for myself is now almost 50 yrs old and my DD has been wearing it since
she left for collage. Everything else has been a gift or a donation. I made 50 hats this late summer for a mission we support in a poor area of Philadelphia. The rest is for my granddaughter, daughter and daughter-in-law.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

The wreaths are lovely.


----------



## mooney.me55 (Jul 5, 2014)

Just about everything goes to somebody. I do have a couple of things I made for myself, or it's waiting for the right home!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Usually give away. One item I have kept is the half circle shawl I made. It is the one I successfully recovered the 329 stitches from a broken circular needle cable. After frogging several rows and redoing them I couldn't part with it after it was finished. Besides it is gorgeous if I do say so myself.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

When I do finish anything I give it- because usually I'm making it for someone anyway


----------



## sue60 (Nov 29, 2011)

Mostly give away. Although I have knitted myself some head warmer bands & matching cowls & fingerless gloves as mine were becoming a little worn out. I have a stash of cowls hats, fingerless gloves done for stocking fillers. I must take photos. But I just love making items to give away.


----------



## pendergrass (Apr 26, 2012)

I Give all my items away just need to do something to pass the time, It is more blessed to than receive.


----------



## ladykat55 (Mar 23, 2011)

I usually give my knitting away or use it as a sample for the knitting group I lead, then give it away.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I am definitely a giver. My children have said "don't you ever make anything for yourself?" I knit for over 30 (adults & children) in my family, so my hands are never silent.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Mostly all been given away...only thing i keep are scarves and cowls......ahfgans, baby blankets & hats are all given away. Love to crochet.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I give away almost everything that I make. I have a couple of baby blankets and prayer shawls on hand for someone that I might want to give to right away and not wait till I get something made.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I am apparently a giver every single thing I have knit since learning last year has gone home with someone .Ive just gave my neighbour the baby items I knit and my niece has taken my knitted christmas wreath .The only item I have still got is my christmas afghan the one that's my avatar and I think I'm going to give that to my friend .So all you people do you knit to give away or do you knit for yourself


Mostly give away to family and friends and/or donate to charity but keep certain items that have personal meaning for me.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm a giver, I haven't knitted anything for myself for over 30 years, I think you should keep your beautiful afghan. It's a treasure &#128158;


----------



## csawyer (Sep 8, 2014)

I am a blanket maker. I'm trying to work through my kids and grandkids...have 3 more to go. I have also started loom knitting beanies for donation and gifts. Makes for a nice break.I have squeezed in a blanket for myself.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, your learned only a year ago?? Your avatar looks like you've been knitting for years! I am amazed and no wonder everything you knit is given away. Based on your ability, everyone is probably lining up to get the things! 

I am most often a giver although I do have some items I've kept. I learned to do pettit point before I learned to knit and one day I counted up 108 that I'd made and given away and didn't have one for myself. I vowed when I learned to knit I'd keep some for me. Congratulations on your accomplishments.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

In the past year, I did two block afghans for granddaughters (knit blocks, crochet together), Baby blanket and all-in-one sweater for expecting friend of daughter, Baby blanket and all-in-one sweater for another expecting friend of daughter, Baby blanket and hat for a friends daughter, scarf for hairdresser/friend, scarf for nail lady/friend, scarves for granddaughters-Christmas presents, WIP afghan blocks-knitted, to be crocheted together for one grandson, WIP afghan blocks-knitted, to be crocheted together for another grandson, shawl for sis-in-law, two Chemo hats for bestest friend (survivor of Chemo, etc.). Oh yes and did a knitted block/crocheted together afghan-biggest project so far for a very dear friend also. And.......Have been requested to make Panda hat for grandson, sweaters for granddaughters-they have already picked out the patterns. Love it, love it, love it, am always doing something---one day will make self a sweater - have pattern picked out !


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jonibee your wreaths are lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> I'm a giver, I haven't knitted anything for myself for over 30 years, I think you should keep your beautiful afghan. It's a treasure 💞


Yes I'm going to keep it but now I have to make something else to give my friend . Maybe my cushion that I've nearly finished


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I am a little bit of both. Though I love knitting scarfs and cowls for others.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

nannee said:


> I knit for me ! If my granddaughters ask for something special I knit it, if their friends see it and want one , I will knit it as a gift... I knit for fun and do not want it to be a 'job'
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

If you love your afghan (and it is stunning), I would keep it and here's why. Years ago I made a Christmas tree skirt intending to give it to a family member. I was delighted with how it turned out and regretted having to give it up. A wise friend talked me into keeping it. She was right. The person I would have given it to put up a tree that year and never again. The skirt I pieced and quilted has been under my tree for over 20 years and I look forward to getting it out every year.

That said, most of my knitting goes to my daughter and grandchildren.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Giver....


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

I knit for myself, then end up gifting the items. Saved the socks for myself but my daughter likes them so much......we'll see. She does have a birthday in November, then there is Christmas.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm a giver everywhere but knitting. Have big veggie garden that sends lots to neighbors (often enough for them to freeze}. Began knitting again after 35 years because I couldn't find good sweaters for our country life. Got my husband and I stocked up with wool blends and realized we'd be warmer in 100% wool - so now I'm getting us supplied with those. THEN to knit for others.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh yes, I knitted an afghan for my husband's grandmother. When she died, it was willed to me.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I give many things away... but I also keep almost as many.
Since I just keep knitting, I guess I will eventually get to a point where I give many more away... After all.. there is only so much space inside a house.
Jane


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

CdnKnittingNan said:


> Wow, your learned only a year ago?? Your avatar looks like you've been knitting for years! I am amazed and no wonder everything you knit is given away. Based on your ability, everyone is probably lining up to get the things!
> 
> I am most often a giver although I do have some items I've kept. I learned to do pettit point before I learned to knit and one day I counted up 108 that I'd made and given away and didn't have one for myself. I vowed when I learned to knit I'd keep some for me. Congratulations on your accomplishments.


Thank you very much for your lovely comments


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I do both.


----------



## JacquieK (Feb 14, 2011)

cah said:


> The majority of what I make is for ME. I do give some things away as gifts but most people just don't appreciate the time, effort, and expense that goes into it. Homemade means cheap to them. After all, all yarn only costs $1 a skein and my time and skills are worth nothing! So yea, I keep it all, with the exception of baby hats for charity.


Sadly, I ditto this. I knit some baby items for friends kids and I did not get a thank you. I'm not going to take the time to risk that the people might just toss it in the trash for all I know. If I ever meet someone who I feel would at least say thanks.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I have been knitting for 51 years and only have four sweaters, two shawls, and ten pairs of socks that I have kept. I have also knit my DH a couple of sweaters but everything else has been given as gifts, sold or donated to charity. I knit a ton of hats, scarves and mittens for charity because that brings me great joy.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm a giver. I don't have a single thing that I've knitted and kept for myself.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I try to do both, but mine seem to go to the bottom of the pile when another gift opportunity comes up. If I knit faster, I'd have more for myself, but I don't. Sigh.....................


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't have a single item I have knit or crocheted...I either give away or sell, but I do have lots of things I've sewn


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

It's a tough question for me. I mostly knit socks and they are for me. I offer to make for others but they won't tell me their shoe size(????). 

I knit and crochet baby sweaters because I like to but no one to give them to. So I have a few of them sitting on my self. I have a few hats made for chemo people which I need to drop off somewhere. I'm new to my area so I haven't found places to donate to.

I do make somethings for new babies in the family but last one was 3 years ago.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes....I knit gifts for family and friends, but I also knit for myself. I'm currently working on a pair of red socks in a feather & fan pattern for me. I love wearing hand knit socks, so I have to make them for myself. No one else will make them for me. I have kept only one of the half dozen or so wingspans that I made. And when DH gives me some luxury yarn, I feel like I need to keep that for myself - or for him.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

As most have reported ... it is the journey not the destination. I just enjoy the action of knitting. I just finished a sweater for myself. It is a new yoke pattern and I was testing. It is a bit raggedy but I like the color. I don't have a project on my needles right now and I feel weird! I have kept several very complex cable sweaters. As one writer reported others would not realize the work involved and it might just languish on a shelf. I wear them to meetings and do receive compliments ... which leads to requests for more baby sweaters! I could not understand the joy of machine knitting until a friend explained she still "hand" knits ... right along with her machine! Most sweaters are given away. Especially for new babies at church, friends' grandbabies and church bazaars.


----------



## annsull (Oct 15, 2012)

Your afghan is quite the project for a first time knitter. You must have learned in a previous life!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I have a afghan I made, and socks. Most things I make are given as gifts.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I use to croche for others but the didn't appreciate it. Now I do things for charity where I know its needed. I told myself recently that I Need to start making myself (other than wash cloths) something occasionally.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

annsull said:


> Your afghan is quite the project for a first time knitter. You must have learned in a previous life!


I practised and practised lots of different stitches including cable , lace , twists , bobbles wraps intarsia and fair isle . I made enough squares practising over 4 months that I decided to join them together and made 3 large afghans for my sons then I knit my christmas afghan


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

If you never keep anything is that because you don't like hand knit items yourself? I don't mean people who knit for charity or for sale, but always gifts. When I started knitting again I made afghans for everyone in my family and then lots for Linus. I then decided I wanted to make other things and started with scarves. I made them for both daughters and MYSELF. I have only made three pair of socks and kept them all. My triangle shawls are for mine. I like to knit them and I like to wear them. Dishcloth are are for gifts and for me. Why not enjoy what you knit. Giving is wonderful, but how nice it is to wear your own things.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Mostly others,mostly family.
Afghans for Afghans was the group for which I knitted many 100% worsted wool sweaters and socks for the children who faced frigid winters. I keep every other pair of socks for myself,as the air conditioning in stores and libraries in Florida have me wearing socks all year.
I am not certain,frequently,if my family likes my knits,so I've reduced my efforts to knitted and felted pot holders,which I know they use.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

I Donate to charity.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

I tend to give it away too. I knit myself an afghan this fall and before I finished it I was offering it to my son. The only thing I have is a plain shawl and dish cloths.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

I also am a giver. If I kept everything I make my house would be so full I would have to move. Plus, I get such joy giving to others. It is such a good feeling. Once in a while I make something just for me though.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

That was my thought too!


----------



## Travel Lady (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm a giver too! The things I knit and crochet are always for someone else. I love knitting baby things and when someone close to me is expecting a baby or grand-baby or great-grandbaby, that's my cue! Right now I am finishing a baby afghan for my own future great-grand baby


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I made myself a bathroom rug, and I've kept several dish cloths that had mistakes or faded because I din't set the color. Other than that, I make for family or friends.
Sue


----------



## Travel Lady (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh, I forgot! I do have something I made for myself! An Aran afghan that I made years ago. I keep it on my favorite chair and snuggle under it when it gets chilly. :thumbup:


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I give it away. There is not much use for me for knitted items in Florida; I am too warm-natured .


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

During the last 10 yrs, yes - given it all away to the needy except a few scarves, a rug and 2 cushions and 3prs fingerless mittens . Have given or I am about to give a rug to each grandchild. 
That means 4 rugs given to grandkids and 4 to go. Also given a rug to each grandpet (our kids pets). That means 2 pets rugs made and 1 to go!


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have kept one thing, and it is a beanie baby cloak lol


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

I knit and crochet and rarely keep anything for myself. I do make a lot of ornaments and when I do something new, I will keep the first one made and then give away all the rest.


----------



## gransh (Jan 27, 2011)

I knit and crochet hats for preemies, chemo patients and lapkins for nursing homes. I inherited a huge amount of yarn from a friend [mostly worsted]. My 9yr great grandaughter has asked me to make her some "footies". I have asked questions before and you very dear friends have come through for me so I'm bringing this to you. What is your opinion on the worsted weight for the "footies"?

Thank you!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Definitely a giver.
I can't remember the last thing I made for myself.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Definitely a giver.
I can't remember the last thing I made for myself.


----------



## Solmi (Dec 21, 2013)

So far everything I have done has been given away but I have several patterns I would like to knit for myself... You never know, maybe one day I will get around to knitting them!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Definitely a giver! I rarely make anything for myself. I donate to so many charities, and make things for family members. One of these days I am going to make myself a cowl. I have the yarn all ready.........


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Please save your afghan as Pavassa says. I don't know how old you are but it would be a wonderful thing to hand down to children or grandchildren later on.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I am a giver. I have discovered late in life that my "calling" is to knit prayer shawls. When I brought my first batch to my doctor's office and asked if they wanted them they were so shocked and happy. The last prayer shawl knitter has died.
I have become so fat that I cannot make something for myself; therefore;I have committed to using my yarn for prayer shawl for oncology/hematology patients. It is the least I can do.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

My immediate answer was I'm a keeper. Then I laughed at myself as I started thinking of the things I have knit or crocheted and given away. I say to myself I'm going to knit for myself especially since two of my daughters are far more accomplished knitters than I will ever be. I'll just keep saying that.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

a giver


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

1crisp1 said:


> Please save your afghan as Pavassa says. I don't know how old you are but it would be a wonderful thing to hand down to children or grandchildren later on.


Yes I have decided to keep it . I'm making christmas cushions I will give them to my friend instead


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I keep my socks for me and an occasional pair of mittens. Everything else I give away.
The only person that I've ever made socks for is my dad. He really loves them and has no wool allergies.


----------



## jckelly (Jul 29, 2011)

Everything I knit I give to someone. I enjoy knitting a lot and also giving away as gifts.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

I give everything away


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

I did keep a sweater I made last year. Out of the 20+ pair of socks, I have 5 pair.


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

After 50 years of knitting I have nothing for myself that I knit.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i make alot of things for myself,afghans ,quilts, sweaters,hats and scarfs, potholders.some times i give things away,charety is good,but the shipping takes alot. its not easy to live on ssc.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

Most of what I knit goes for gifts. I try to knit a sweater for all the new babies at church and my knitting group picks a charity to knit for each year. This year I'm knitting fingerless gloves for all my family (only 2 pair left to go). After do my daughter's scarf or cowl (she's been waiting for a long time) I have a sweater than I'm going to knit for myself. Bought the yarn about 5 years ago a have the pattern--just need to do it.
bbk


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm sorry I have just realised I have kept something for myself .I don't know how I could have forgotten about them ( definitely losing my marbles as the kids here in England say) as I use them every day and they are right there on my bed . 2 large cushions


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry I have just realised I have kept something for myself .I don't know how I could have forgotten about them ( definitely losing my marbles as the kids here in England say) as I use them every day and they are right there on my bed . 2 large cushions


You do such beautiful work, I'm so happy that you are keeping your afghan and cushions 💞 and you're not losing your marbles 😀


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I am apparently a giver every single thing I have knit since learning last year has gone home with someone .Ive just gave my neighbour the baby items I knit and my niece has taken my knitted christmas wreath .The only item I have still got is my christmas afghan the one that's my avatar and I think I'm going to give that to my friend .So all you people do you knit to give away or do you knit for yourself


I guess I am, too...even if inadvertently! Many times I've made something for myself, someone will make a comment, so I give it to them. But, many times I am specifically making something for someone else...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> You do such beautiful work, I'm so happy that you are keeping your afghan and cushions 💞 and you're not losing your marbles 😀


Thank you Ros I can't believe I forgot about them they are right there and like now I'm sat with one of them behind me . Oh well it made me smile when I realised they were there .


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Mostly everything I knit is for someone else. A few years ago I splurged on some really nice yearn and made myself a cowl, hat and mitten set.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm a giver. I worked with some beautiful yarn two years ago and I just loved it. I figured out what pattern I'd use and made a gorgeous cowl. My daughter told me to keep this project. Then my mother admired the work and loved the color... DD reminds me that I need to keep something once in a while. She's a dear soul. &#128524;. Maybe the next project... Btw, I'm a very slow knitter, so I can't whip things up in doubles. I also get bored if I do a pattern more than once if it's large.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Swtthng said:


> I'm a giver. I worked with some beautiful yarn two years ago and I just loved it. I figured out what pattern I'd use and made a gorgeous cowl. My daughter told me to keep this project. Then my mother admired the work and loved the color... DD reminds me that I need to keep something once in a while. She's a dear soul. 😌. Maybe the next project... Btw, I'm a very slow knitter, so I can't whip things up in doubles. I also get bored if I do a pattern more than once if it's large.


I do exactly the same I like doing different patterns and I'm definitely not a fast knitter . But I enjoy knitting and that is what counts I bet you enjoy knitting too


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mostly a giver, but I am working on a Newsboy hat with a brim in plum colored yarn and I think I am going to have enough to make a scarf to match.......yah me!! I love hats for lazy days or when I want to run errands without doing my hair!!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Dee in DM said:


> I also am a giver. If I kept everything I make my house would be so full I would have to move. Plus, I get such joy giving to others. It is such a good feeling. Once in a while I make something just for me though.


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> I am a giver. I have discovered late in life that my "calling" is to knit prayer shawls. When I brought my first batch to my doctor's office and asked if they wanted them they were so shocked and happy. The last prayer shawl knitter has died.
> I have become so fat that I cannot make something for myself; therefore;I have committed to using my yarn for prayer shawl for oncology/hematology patients. It is the least I can do.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I give away most. I do a lot of charity knitting (hats & scarves). I made leg warmers for my niece and a hat for my grandniece when they requested on. I have made myself some shawls.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes. It is a shame that hand knitted items are not property cared for or appreciated.



stitcheswarden10 said:


> Whew!! I thought I was the only one who knitted mostly for myself. Too much work involved to be taken lightly.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Good for you. Where do you sell your items? Online? like EBay and Etsy?
Kindly let me know... I am interested... thanks.



tweeter said:


> I sell most of my stuff. I crochet for people


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

I either give it away or make things for my church fair to sell. If some things don't sell, I'll keep them for myself, ie: scarves and hats. You should make something special for yourself.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Giver and it is so much fun.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Give away, usually made as gifts...


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

The majority of the things I knit and crochet are given away. I have managed to keep a couple sweaters that my girs have not snagged for themselves as of yet.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

pavasa said:


> Why would you give your beautiful afghan away? You should keep as great momento of your beginning adventure into knitting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Almost everything is given away. I have a friend and some family members who just love the handmade knitted gifts and it's such a pleasure to knit for them. I find myself looking for cool patterns for them all year. The thing is that I work full time and have dogs who need me. So I never get to knit for more than an hour or two at a time. So everything takes so long to make, and I have to get busy early in the year! 

This year, as soon as Christmas is over, I hope to make myself a sweater.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Other than socks for myself, everything else is given away. Though I saw the recent post on the Grace Jones cowl and the next day I saw the perfect yarn to coordinate with my winter coat so now I have Christmas gifts for others and for me on the needles.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

I too am a giver. My grandchildren have a list of things for me to make for them so I will have to live another 100 years to fulfill them all. lol I hardly ever make something for myself.


----------



## moofin2 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm a giver. The only thing I keep is a dish cloth and even that is hard to do.


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

I tendtl knit for others, some gets done forms but like the other ladies the majority gets given away.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

I knit for others. The only things I have kept for myself were experiments!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I do both. I make a lot of gifts and do some personal knitting as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

DarleneD said:


> I too am a giver. My grandchildren have a list of things for me to make for them so I will have to live another 100 years to fulfill them all. lol I hardly ever make something for myself.


They must keep you really busy. But I bet you love knitting for them


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

The first time I knit an item, I usually end up keeping it, as there are always mistakes. The second time I give the article away. Of course these are small items. If I ever finish the afghans and baby blankets I'm making they will go to my grandson, who is 6 weeks old. Hope to finish so he can use them this winter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Valkyrie said:


> The first time I knit an item, I usually end up keeping it, as there are always mistakes. The second time I give the article away. Of course these are small items. If I ever finish the afghans and baby blankets I'm making they will go to my grandson, who is 6 weeks old. Hope to finish so he can use them this winter.


Congratulations on your grandson . You best get busy so he can get to use those blankets


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I give and give and give and still have more than enough.


----------



## dollface (Jan 20, 2013)

I worried for a while that I never finished anything. And then I was going through my patterns and I kept coming across things that I had forgotten that I had knit but had given away. So I am definitely a giver. But now I take pictures of things so I remember what I do.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I knit and give away- it makes me happy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dollface said:


> I worried for a while that I never finished anything. And then I was going through my patterns and I kept coming across things that I had forgotten that I had knit but had given away. So I am definitely a giver. But now I take pictures of things so I remember what I do.


Nice surprises then 😀


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

I do a little of both. I love hand knit socks and cowls and scarves.
But I give away most others...socks for family and baby things. 
Try to make birthday gifts and now working on Christmas.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

No wonder no one appreciates hand knits enough to actually pay a living wage to knitters. 12 out of every 13 knitters gives them away like the were two day knits.... I put a lot of love and effort into everything I knit. And yes a majority of it is for me, (mostly because I can't afford to go out and buy a cashmere sweater, or a wool coat for myself) I cannot even afford to go buy new wool to make that coat. all my fiber is up-cycled and/or bartered for. I can't afford to give it away. That's not to say nobody gets my knitting, but they have to really appreciate it! I make my daughter knit stuff regularly. My son's when they ask...I made a pair of hand made knit socks for my spouse...He doesn't wear them! no more knit socks for him. I'll embroider his shirts if he wants them and I will sew for him if I can get the fabric. I will knit him a hat. but I don't waste hard won fabrics on projects that will be put in a drawer and forgotten... which reminds me I must finish the headband and lace mitts from mum.... and yes there has been baby knits for charity (in cotton) but now I have a grand-baby to knit for those will be far and few between for a while. Come to think of it when my eldest wants something knit he buys the wool and waits patiently.
See the avatar, that's the doll I knit for my granddaughters first christmas. She is just now playing with it at two, it doesn't go home to her house because her mother would throw it away the minute it got dirty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I do both give and keep


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I am apparently a giver every single thing I have knit since learning last year has gone home with someone .Ive just gave my neighbour the baby items I knit and my niece has taken my knitted christmas wreath .The only item I have still got is my christmas afghan the one that's my avatar and I think I'm going to give that to my friend .So all you people do you knit to give away or do you knit for yourself


So far everything I have knitted has been as a gift or a charity donation but for once I am knitting myself a jacket but from the feeling I am getting I am not going to like it so it may be a case of frogging it and doing something else


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

A giver. Everything I knit and all the quilts I've made (except a couple of pairs of socks and one quilt) habe been for family and friends. I love the feeling when I see that they like and use what I make.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

moritta said:


> A giver. Everything I knit and all the quilts I've made (except a couple of pairs of socks and one quilt) habe been for family and friends. I love the feeling when I see that they like and use what I make.


I love giving too but I really like making baby items and there are no babies in my family . I've just give my neighbour some for her grandson . So any more I knit I think I am going to donate


----------



## musiclady (Aug 26, 2011)

I have been knitting since college (back when we saddled up the dinosaurs according to my kids) and have yet to make something for me. Right now I have started a red vest which I planned to keep but it is not really fun to knit for myself. Giving is a lot more rewarding!! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

musiclady said:


> I have been knitting since college (back when we saddled up the dinosaurs according to my kids) and have yet to make something for me. Right now I have started a red vest which I planned to keep but it is not really fun to knit for myself. Giving is a lot more rewarding!! :thumbup:


It sounds like you will be giving that one away as well 😄


----------

